# Sous réserve



## Nocciorellina

Sous réserve des dispositions de l’Acte Uniforme rendant les associés solidairement responsables vis- à vis des tiers pendant cinq années de la valeur attribuée aux apports en nature et aux avantages particuliers à défaut d’évaluation faite par un commissaire aux apports, les associés ne seront tenus que jusqu’à concurrence des parts qu’ils possèdent *en valeurs de la société en demander le partage ou la licitation ni s’immiscer en aucune manière dans les actes de son administration ils doivent, pour l’exercice de leurs droits s’en rapporter aux décisions des associés.*



[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Salve disposizioni di legge dell’Atto Uniforme che rende i soci solidalmente responsabili nei confronti di terzi, nel corso di cinque anni del valore attribuito ai contributi in natura e ai vantaggi particolari in assenza di una valutazione specifica da parte di un commissario esterno, i soci non saranno tenuti che fino alla concorrenze delle quote possedute *nei valori della società per azioni o applicare asta in alcun modo, né interferire nella sua gestione deve, nell'esercizio dei propri diritti vincolata dalle decisioni degli azionisti.*

Ho difficoltà di comprensione del testo sottolineato in grassetto 
[/FONT]


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, Nocciorellina, ma sei sicuro/a del testo francese ? È così poco capibile di per sé che sembra tradotto al computer da un'altra lingua ...


----------



## Nocciorellina

matoupaschat said:


> Scusa, Nocciorellina, ma sei sicuro/a del testo francese ? È così poco capibile di per sé che sembra tradotto al computer da un'altra lingua ...


 
Si, sono sicura che è francese (o per lo meno). C'è da dire che un francese del sud africa e forse per questo è poco comprensibile; un po' come l'inglese.


----------



## Corsicum

Il me semble que ce serait plus compréhensible avec deux ou trois virgules : 
_Sous réserve des dispositions de l’Acte Uniforme rendant les associés solidairement responsables vis- à vis des tiers pendant cinq années de la valeur attribuée aux apports en nature et aux avantages particuliers à défaut d’évaluation faite par un commissaire aux apports, les associés ne seront tenus, (que jusqu’à concurrence des parts qu’ils possèdent en valeurs de la société), en demander le partage ou la licitation ni s’immiscer en aucune manière dans les actes de son administration, ils doivent, pour l’exercice de leurs droits s’en rapporter aux décisions des associés._
…sous toutes réserves !


----------



## Ruminante

A l’aide... Il y a peu de temps j’ai relu dans une discussion la règle de “ne sans pas”, mais je n’en sais pas trop; est-ce que cette règle s’applique aussi dans ce texte, dans la phrase “les associés ne seront tenus…”…? En tout cas, je pense qu’il faudrait ajouter au moins un “de” après. 

Per cercare di aggiustare ancora, partendo dalla versione di Corsicum ho cambiato ancora le virgole e ipotizzato un "de" dopo "ne seront tenus"; inoltre metterei un punto e virgola prima di "ils doivent".

S_ous réserve des dispositions de l’Acte Uniforme rendant les associés solidairement responsables vis-à__-__vis des tiers__,__ pendant cinq années__,__ de la valeur attribuée aux apports en nature et aux avantages particuliers à défaut d’évaluation faite par un commissaire aux apports, les associés ne seront tenus (que jusqu’à concurrence des parts qu’ils possèdent en valeurs de la société) __d'__en demander le partage ou la licitation ni __de __s’immiscer en aucune manière dans les actes de son administration__;__ ils doivent, pour l’exercice de leurs droits__,__ s’en rapporter aux décisions des associés._


----------



## Corsicum

Il me semble que les deux formulations sont analogues et correctes :

_Etre tenu en demander = être tenu d’en demander_
_Les associés ne seront tenus en demander = les associés ne seront tenus d’en demander _
_Sans être tenus en demander autre permission = sans être tenus d’en demander autre permission_

Attendons d'autres avis.


----------



## matoupaschat

Nettement plus clair comme ça . Comme je ne suis pas du tout habitué à ce language, je ne connaissais pas la construction "être tenu en demander", mais de toute façon, je n'avais pas deviné le _de_ "manquant" . Brava, Ruminante  ! Assai più brava di me ! 
Et, bien sûr, j'espérais bien que tu réagirais, Corsicum, et que tu aurais une solution ...  
 Purtroppo, non me la sento di tradurre quel tipo di linguaggio . Oltrepassa di gran lungo le mie competenze ...


----------



## Ruminante

Carissimi (mi sono ringalluzzita per i complimenti!)
ho lavorato anni ed anni a dattiloscrivere testi in francese, anche del genere, ma non ho mai avuto il tempo di capire cio' che copiavo. Ora mi diverto un sacco anche se non ci capisco molto, ma sono facilitata dall'esperienza... inconscia diciamo cosi'! Quindi fornisco la mia interpretazione, sperando naturalmente che qualche esperto in società per azioni si faccia vivo... perchè non capendo in pieno non credo di poter essere molto molto d'aiuto, a parte qualche termine un po' azzeccato... 

EDIT: Avevo fatto le correzioni col barrato e il colore in Word, appena copiato aveva funzionato, poi è sparito tutto e non si capisce piu' niente.... Allora sono costretta a mettere solo il risultato delle correzioni proposte.
 
Salve disposizioni dell’Atto Uniforme che rendano i soci solidalmente responsabili nei confronti di terzi, per cinque anni, del valore attribuito ai beni in natura e ai vantaggi particolari in assenza di una valutazione specifica da parte di un commissario esterno (n.d.t.: trovato in EURlex “Commissario ai conferimenti”), i soci non saranno obbligati, se non a concorrenza delle quote possedute (dei?) nei valori della società, a chiederne la divisione o ad applicare asta, né ad interferire in nessun modo negli atti dell’amminisrazione; essi devono, per l’esercizio dei propri diritti, attenersi alle decisioni dei soci (azionisti??)

Salve disposizioni di legge dell’Atto Uniforme che rendano/renderebbero i soci solidalmente responsabili nei confronti di terzi, nel corso di (per) cinque anni, del valore attribuito ai contributi beni in natura e ai vantaggi particolari in assenza di una valutazione specifica da parte di un commissario esterno, i soci non saranno obbligati se non a fino alla concorrenzadelle quote possedute*nei valori della società?? **(**del valore nominale delle quote possedute?**) **per azioni**a chiederne la divisione **o **ad **applicare asta **in alcun modo**, né ad interferire **in alcun modo** nella sua gestione **(o negli atti dell’amministrazione); essi devono, per **deve, nel**l'esercizio dei propri diritti, attenersi **vincolata d**alle decisioni degli azionisti **(soci?)**.*


----------



## Emilio85

Per ruminante:
Le ne sans pas s'appelle "ne explétif". C'est une forme stylistique qui n'est pas obligatoire. Voir ici.

Provo a dare la mia interpretazione del testo (non credo sia stato scritto da un francese, forse sono appunti di un corso universitario, o boh?): 

_Salvo disposizioni contrarie dell'Atto uniforme, i soci restano solidalmente responsabili nei confronti dei terzi, durante 5 anni, del valore attribuito ai conferimenti in natura e ai vantaggi particolari (se non attribuito, della stima fatta da un commissario ai conferimenti). 
I soci restano responsabili fino all'ammontare delle quote societarie possedute e non potranno domandarne la divisione o la licitiazione, né interferire in nessun modo negli atti dell'amministrazione della società. Dovranno attenersi  alle decisioni degli altri soci in quanto all'esercizio dei propri diritti._

P.S.: c'è "molta" interpretazione in quello che ho scritto, visto che il testo sembra a volte non avere senso (manca qualcosa qua e là).

Ho utilizzato il commissario ai conferimenti suggeritomi da ruminante


----------



## matoupaschat

Belle traduction !

*NB* (solo per non fare impazzire Ruminante)  : le "ne" ici (_les associés ne seront tenus que jusqu’à concurrence.._.) n'est évidemment pas explétif, il s'agit de "ne ... que" qui signifie seulement .


----------



## Ruminante

Prima della buonanotte:
grazie mlle per le spiegazioni grammaticali. 
Alla luce di questa bella traduzione di Emilio85 ho rifatto una versione evidenziando le mie "riserve" (si puo' dire? E' il soggetto del thread!) su un paio di interpretazioni, che mi sono permessa di ricambiare secondo come le capisco io in questo momento.
"Vos corrections sont les bienvenues".

_Salvo disposizioni contrarie dell'Atto uniforme, __in virtù delle quali i soci sarebbero __solidalmente responsabili nei confronti dei terzi, durante 5 anni, per il valore attribuito ai conferimenti in natura e ai vantaggi particolari, in assenza della stima fatta da un commissario ai conferimenti, i __soci non saranno tenuti__, se non fino all'ammontare delle quote societarie __da loro__ possedute, a domandarne la divisione o la licitazione, né potranno interferire in alcun modo negli atti dell'amministrazione della società. Dovranno attenersi alle decisioni degli altri soci in quanto all'esercizio dei propri diritti._
__ 
_E ora, bonne nuit_


----------



## Emilio85

matoupaschat said:


> ...le "ne" ici (_les associés ne seront tenus que jusqu’à concurrence.._.) n'est évidemment pas explétif, il s'agit de "ne ... que" qui signifie seulement .



Effectivement j'avais oublié de le préciser. 



			
				ruminante said:
			
		

> ho rifatto una versione evidenziando le mie "riserve" (si puo' dire? E' il soggetto del thread!)



Certo. L'espressione "con riserva di" (che traduce letteralmente sous réserve de) è spesso utilizzata in ambito giuridico. Ex: accetto il contratto con riserva di verifica...(j'accepte le contrat sous réserve de vérification...)

In questo caso, tuttavia, mi è sembrato più opportuno utilizzare "salvo disposizioni contrarie", perché, a mio avviso, suona meglio.


----------



## Nocciorellina

Grazie mille per gli aiuti.


----------

